# RiteAid Fall Home Decor Sale--50% off



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Rite Aid drugstore this week is having a 50% off sale on it's Fall Home Decor. Not sure but this might include the hay bales? Check their online ad for your area for more details (in my circular it was on Page 12). 

Here's what was described in my circular: Fall Home Decor Includes Candles, Candleholders, Wreaths, Floral, Pumpkins, Fleece Throws, Rugs and Kitchen Towels
price with wellness+ card

BTW the sale dates may vary by area of the country. For the West the sale runs 9/4 - 9/10, Sat. Except for the Los Angeles and San Diego markets where the sale runs 9/2 - 9/8, Thurs. So check your local listing.

If you haven't already signed up for their Rewards card and think you might be buying some halloween items there, I found it worth the effort last year. Also during the year you will get coupons. I just got a $5 off coupon to use by Sunday, so thought I would mention it. Whether you buy halloween candy, prescriptions, or anything else they sell you'll earn reward points and each week they have additional specials that will get you even more money back in rewards.

Last year my store had these foam bones that were great for prop making bought some during the year and then during a sale and during clearance. They were in the process of stocking halloween this morning but I already saw a great looking giant 16-18in foam skull that I'd like to get (19.99 reg). I took some pics and will post later in the General forum area.*


----------

